# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Puistjes, mee-eters en lichte acne

## GuidoHuis

Ik heb problemen met mijn huid. Vooral op mijn gezicht (neus), nek en boven armen. 
Nu gebruik ik veel voedende creme's en was ik mijn gezicht met goede voedende gerzichtsreinigers. Alleen de lichte acne en mee-eters gaan nooit weg. Ik heb sommige puisten al maanden. Nu zoek ik dus een middel die deze puistjes laat rijp worden, zodat mijn huid weer kan genezen.
Of een ander middel die mijn huid weer een mooi gaaf uiterlijk kan geven. Dus iets wat snel en goed werk en niet je huid droog maakt, want dan begint het weer opnieuw.

Wat gebruiken jullie voor dit soort klachten?

----------


## Marie

Misschien gebruik je wel te veel cremes en lotions?
Probeer het eens een tijdje met alleen water en af en toe een maskertje of een scrub.
Of ga eens langs bij een goede schoonheidsspecialiste voor advies.

----------


## Mr. Smooth

Hai Marie,
Ik heb zelf jaren last gehad van dit probleem. Deze ellende begon op mijn 14e en stopte toen ik 19 was. Ik heb zelf echt alles geprobeerd en uiteindelijk kwam ik erachter het nemen van een zonnebank tot het beste resultaat leidde. Ik nam 2 series per week van 30 minuten. Geen kanon maar een normale bank. Ik zat onder de puisten en ik ben nu 28 en ik heb een supergave gladde huid. Het vermijden van junkfood is ook geen slecht idee en natuurlijk niet teveel varkensvlees.

Succes, Mr. Smooth

----------


## nathalieke

wel ja, kan ik best geloven, ik heb er zelf ook enorme last van  :Frown:  dan vooral van mee-eters op men neus, maar ik probeer 2x per dag men huid te reinigen met vichy normadem van de apotheker en dat helpt al een beetje, maar nu stel ik mijn vraag, hoe krijg je die mee-eters weg, die willen gewoon maar niet weg

----------


## Marlon

Neem 2 keer in de week een zonnebank inderdaad en stop met die stomme cremes, volgens mij verzoorzaken die uiteindelijk alleen maar meer... Vroeger gebruikte ik ook cremes en het werd alleen maar erger

----------


## de helper

Het is misschien een idee om produkten van Aloe Vera te gebruiken, met huidproblemen zijn hier al goede resultaten mee behaald. Het is een 100 % natuurlijk produkt. Wil je er meer over deze produkten weten je kunt me mailen op [email protected]

Aart

----------

